# Wireless Connectivity (WiFi) Suddenly Stops Working in HCL Laptop



## DirectX (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

Once again I desperately need your help. As usual, I was browsing the Internet in my HCL Laptop last night using WiFi generated by my D-Link Router. And as usual I suddenly got a Blue Screen Error. My Lappy gets crashed (Blue Screen Error) usually 2 to 3 times per day. But, it was a bit different. I can feel when my Lappy will get crashed......before getting crashed, Firefox stops working. So, I used the Keyboard's Power Button to shut it down as soon as possible to avoid the Blue Screen. But, when the "Logging Off" dialogue arrived, the screen unexpectedly went Blue......the "Blue Screen Error".

Then after directly performing Power Off, I turned it On once again. But, this time, I saw, it stopped showing any of the Wireless Connectivity Networks (WiFi). I used the Laptop's Wireless Connectivity Hotkey (Fn + F1), but still then nothing happened.....But amazingly, Bluetooth is still working!!! I restarted my PC....and when my Lappy was getting ready, means, when after the Start Up, All the System/Autorun Apps were getting started, I once again used the Laptop's Wireless Communications Turn On/Off Hotkey by pressing (Fn + F1). Unexpectedly, Wireless Networks once again became Visible and I could also connect to my Router's WiFi Connectivity. But, after that, when I restarted it again I am not being able to even see the available WiFi Networks. I have also tried the previous thing......but this time it also failed! I then visited the "Devices and Printers" option from Start in My Laptop running Windows 7 Ultimate x86 and found that my 802.11 bg WLAN Card is also working. When I checked its Hardware Properties, I found, it's clearly written that "This device is working properly".

Now, I can not connect my Lappy to Internet using WiFi Networks though Bluetooth is 100% Working. Please help me and take me out of this danger!


----------



## techno (Jun 26, 2012)

Please double Check ur wifi card bcz it seems to be a wifi card problem...take ur laptop to the service centre.....


----------



## Monk (Jun 26, 2012)

> My Lappy gets crashed (Blue Screen Error) usually 2 to 3 times per day.


I don't think that's normal _atall_. You should check your system for errors. Something might be causing this, faulty driver or a software.



> Then after directly performing Power Off, I turned it On once again. But, this time, I saw, it stopped showing any of the Wireless Connectivity Networks (WiFi). I used the Laptop's Wireless Connectivity Hotkey (Fn + F1), but still then nothing happened.


This sounds like a bad driver or worse hardware failure. Update your drivers by going to HCL's website.
Check for any logs made by the BSOD on your event viewer and try googling the code for rectifying the problem. To check System event logs:
Click start - Right click 'My Computer' - Select 'Manage' - Choose 'Event Viewer'.


----------



## DirectX (Jun 27, 2012)

_Thanks a lot for helping me Techno & Monk Bros. Thanks a lot......I will surely follow your advices...._


----------



## techno (Jun 27, 2012)

DirectX said:


> _Thanks a lot for helping me Techno & Monk Bros. Thanks a lot......I will surely follow your advices...._



driver issue must be solved if any........You Are Welcome....


----------



## ankushchhabra (Jan 6, 2013)

I have also faced some issue and in exactly in the same sequence . 

Problem  : Top panel wifi touch button stop registering touch . Although it turn blue on touch but it dont trigger the backend code.
Resolution : Use Hot key for this : Fn + F2 . 

Regards,
Ankush Chhabra



DirectX said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once again I desperately need your help. As usual, I was browsing the Internet in my HCL Laptop last night using WiFi generated by my D-Link Router. And as usual I suddenly got a Blue Screen Error. My Lappy gets crashed (Blue Screen Error) usually 2 to 3 times per day. But, it was a bit different. I can feel when my Lappy will get crashed......before getting crashed, Firefox stops working. So, I used the Keyboard's Power Button to shut it down as soon as possible to avoid the Blue Screen. But, when the "Logging Off" dialogue arrived, the screen unexpectedly went Blue......the "Blue Screen Error".
> 
> ...


----------

